# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Zevran, fire red/pretty in pink crested gecko picture thread

## spazhime

I have a lovely boy coming in on wednesday! I have one pic from the breeder, and I will update with more when he gets here  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-08-2017),jbzapanda (04-19-2017),John1982 (04-19-2017),_ladywhipple02_ (04-19-2017),Nellasaur (04-11-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He is here! I am so used to 'regular' colored cresties, he is so vibrant! He fires up an orange/red and fires down that lovely pink  :Smile:

----------

_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017),C.Marie (05-19-2017),jbzapanda (04-19-2017),John1982 (04-19-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-13-2017)

----------


## spazhime

So, he fires down orange/pink, and fires up red/orange  :Smile: 



And bonus derp:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017),C.Marie (06-08-2017),John1982 (04-19-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## mlededee

He looks great! I love red cresties.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Me too! They are my fav  :Smile:  Also. Soooo I thought he fired down orange. Nope! He fires down almost white?? o.o

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017),C.Marie (06-10-2018),John1982 (04-19-2017)

----------


## mlededee

Most of the time reds fire down to more of a pinkish or tan color, but sometimes they go super pale like that. Pretty awesome  :Very Happy:  None of my reds have ever fired down to a such a pale color. If you only showed me the fired down pics I would guess that he fired up to be yellow!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I was so confused at first! Haha  :Smile:  I got a sun spot from a window so I took advantage of it  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017),C.Marie (06-08-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Bad and naughty boys who wont eat off the tongs get put into the 
C R I C K E T B O X

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017),C.Marie (06-08-2017),Jessibelle (04-20-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Me too! They are my fav  Also. Soooo I thought he fired down orange. Nope! He fires down almost white?? o.o


Now if I could buy a Platinum / White gecko I'd be happy !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Right??? If he fired up red and went all the way down to pure white that would be awesome :3 
It was cool enough today to take a good outdoor shoot! Zev didn't want to cooperate for very long though haha






And some bonus outtakes:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Ba11er_ (05-12-2017),C.Marie (05-19-2017),_Dianne_ (11-11-2018),_GiddyGoat_ (12-04-2017),vivi (04-07-2020)

----------


## spazhime

He is a professional model!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),C.Marie (05-19-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-19-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Soooo adorable, congratulations!  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! He is a happy carrot  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He was wearing his orange suit today!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-17-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some more of Mr Cheetoh man!  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He is in a constant state of "I'm gonna jump! I'm gonna do it!"

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (09-14-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He's very ghostly when fired down  :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),C.Marie (06-10-2018),dr del (10-24-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I cannot take this dude seriously. Hahaha

----------

C.Marie (06-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## mlededee

His little face is just SO adorable.  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Isn't he just precious! I love him
And I think he loves his new bamboo :3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),C.Marie (06-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (12-05-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He loves his coconut!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (12-20-2017)

----------


## spazhime

More coconut :3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Caught him right as his shed started to peel off! You can see it at the end of his nose  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-01-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Launch the gecko cannon!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Booper_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I caught him undressing!  :Surprised:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-18-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Finally had a proper little photoshoot!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-04-2018),Zincubus (03-04-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Finally had a proper little photoshoot!


Totally gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Got some in hand pics of him  :Smile: 


I also managed to get one of him fully fired up, which rarely happens!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## Booper

A Zevran for your Leliana! Repping the side of the rogues  :Wink: 

Such a cutie! I love the gecko cannon photos  :Very Happy:

----------


## Phillydubs

Just read through this whole thing and love this dude !! Wow

may i ask who you got him from??

i havent gone to the lizard side yet but threads like this make it so tempting !!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I got him from Tara Leigh's Cresties, she is excellent to work with and has exceptional geckos!  :Smile:

----------


## zina10

what a hot little guy !!! 

Really gorgeous and looks very healthy and happy  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  This is my new favorite picture


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------

_Booper_ (06-12-2018),C.Marie (06-10-2018),_Dianne_ (11-11-2018),Jessibelle (04-20-2019),_Prognathodon_ (06-11-2018),_zina10_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Zev all fired down today  :Smile:

----------

_Dianne_ (11-11-2018),_zina10_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Had lots of fun with this shoot!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-11-2018),_zina10_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## zina10

Wow.

Just wow. 

All of your pictures are awesome. But those latest ones are magnificent. All that detail, and the reflections, wow. 

Helps that the Crestie is ridiculously cute, too !!  :Smile: 

We need to see more !! Stories, too, I love to hear about other Cresties. They are such funny little things  :Smile: 
Yours is a Beauty !!

----------


## spazhime

Awww thank you so much! I liked the mirror shots so much that I took a few more in anticipation for Valentines day!
Zevran is Mr. Steal Yo Girl

----------

cincy (03-22-2019),_Dianne_ (04-20-2019),dr del (02-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-20-2019),_zina10_ (02-11-2019)

----------


## spazhime

A few cute in hand pics!

----------

_Dianne_ (04-20-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> A few cute in hand pics!


Awwww he looks like a tiny dinosaur

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jessibelle

Ahh I cant handle the cuteness!  #swoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Instructional photoset on how to gain a 'tube geck'
Get tube

Get string

Get geck

And now you have tube geck!

----------

TopazEye (12-09-2019)

----------


## spazhime

He is. a Living cheetoh

----------

dr del (12-11-2019),TopazEye (12-09-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Zevran is SUCH a goober. I go in to his enclosure and gently boop his nose while hes in his toob and he always immediately licks the air and pops his dumb little face out. I love him

----------

vivi (04-07-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter from this doofus!

----------

LyraIsGray (06-08-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Got some cool mirror shots today!

----------

LyraIsGray (06-08-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-08-2020)

----------

